# SSR this week....



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Girls... can anyone help? I've been lurkuing around for a while to be honest but this is my first post....  my hubby and I have had one failed ICSI treatment (private) and have now been on the waiting list at the GRI for about a year.  We are going to the Southern this week for SSR and although I have researched this, its always best to hear stories from you girls who have first hand experience.... anyone help?  My nerves are totally shattered, I'm praying so hard that we find some swimmers.....

Baby dust to all.....


----------



## rachel1972 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrsc 

hope it goes well, what happened with the first icsi/ssr?

my dh had ssr and had stored sperm but decided not to pay storage so we are now having to go thru it all again.


----------



## mrscxxx (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Rachel1972, well .. for the first icsi we used a fresh sample and managed to fertilise all 14 eggs, but the 2 I got put back unfortunatley didn't stick      But when my hubby was retested at the GRI they said the only hope was if they found swimmers in an SSR, they said there had been no suitable sperm in the sample he provided.  Obviously I was gutted, but just hoping we have a good outcome on Wed.... 

Did you partner have the SSR at the Southern, was it ok?  Did they tell you that day if it went well? xx


----------



## rachel1972 (Jan 2, 2007)

my dh had it at u.c.h.london and he had nothing in his ejaculate so im sure you hubby will have something , yes they should be able to tell you on the day.xx keep us posted


----------

